# What Is The Biggest Hurdle In Getting FreeBSD To Work On A Given Machine?   :)



## RedPhoenix (May 27, 2018)

I know it's never really cut-and-dry, but I've noticed that usually, it's either the graphics or the Wi-Fi (sometimes both).   I also know this applies to really ANY OS, but I'm being specific, since this is a FreeBSD forum...      I also ask because I'm getting a cheap Laptop for an early birthday gift (Geeky squeals )!   But the main reason I'm asking is because of the ASUS X205TA, which, historically, has had problems with anything BUT Windows 8/10.   Also, I had a TON of Caffeine today.      Think I'll SSH into FreeBSD and install Chocolate Doom!      Have a good one, fellow BSD Knights!


----------



## shepper (May 27, 2018)

> *What Is The Biggest Hurdle In Getting FreeBSD To Work On A Given Machine?   *



Failure to do pre-purchase research/reading on said machine.


----------



## RedPhoenix (May 27, 2018)

shepper said:


> Failure to do pre-purchase research/reading on said machine.


And once I again, I fail to see the obvious.      Sorry.      But beyond that, sometimes, there isn't ANY info available, which is something I'm worried about.


----------



## Minbari (May 27, 2018)

> *What Is The Biggest Hurdle In Getting FreeBSD To Work On A Given Machine?   *



Most of the time the user!


----------



## shepper (May 27, 2018)

Here is what I mean by pre-purchase research.  Start by doing a web search:  I used "ASUS x205ta + dmesg + linux"
I got this hit: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ASUS_x205ta
Reading that I deduce that it has a wonky bios that only boots 32bit efi, broadcom wireless/bluetooth that needs firmware installed during boot, Intel baytrail video with C-state power saving issues and a special system on chip alsa quirk for sound.  Each of these will likely be an Issue in FreeBSD and YOU could search each those issues on this forum and the web.


----------



## RedPhoenix (May 27, 2018)

shepper said:


> Here is what I mean by pre-purchase research.  Start by doing a web search:  I used "ASUS x205ta + dmesg + linux"
> I got this hit: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ASUS_x205ta
> Reading that I deduce that it has a wonky bios that only boots 32bit efi, broadcom wireless/bluetooth that needs firmware installed during boot, Intel baytrail video with C-state power saving issues and a special system on chip alsa quirk.  Each of these will likely be an Issue in FreeBSD and YOU could search each those issues on this forum and the web.


I know.      I already did.   Well, thanks for your replies.   You took time out of your day to do that, and for that, I'm grateful.


----------



## RedPhoenix (May 27, 2018)

Minbari said:


> Most of the time the user!


Which reminds me of the first time I tried to use Linux with a Dell Inspiron 1420!


----------



## sidetone (May 28, 2018)

See, https://www.freebsd.org/releases/ under Hardware Notes (Freebsd 11.1-RELEASE Hardware Notes) for that. There's also using a component knowing it's not supported or being unsure how well it is supported, but getting it anyway, thinking you can provide some feedback on that. Installing and configuring the latest drivers that haven't been thoroughly tested or documented is a hurdle for someone who has no idea about developing drivers.

For a hurdle other than that, trying to find out the hard way what compiler utilities can't be avoided yet. (At this time, it's not worth it for most people, unless you have a spare computer to use.)

At one point for everyone, configuring a system, and learning over time how to get it the way they like it.


----------



## RedPhoenix (May 28, 2018)

sidetone said:


> See, https://www.freebsd.org/releases/ under Hardware Notes (Freebsd 11.1-RELEASE Hardware Notes) for that. There's also using a component knowing it's not supported or being unsure how well it is supported, but getting it anyway, thinking you can provide some feedback on that. Installing and configuring the latest drivers that haven't been thoroughly tested or documented is a hurdle for someone who has no idea about developing drivers.
> 
> For a hurdle other than that, trying to find out the hard way what compiler utilities can't be avoided yet. (At this time, it's not worth it for most people, unless you have a spare computer to use.)
> 
> At one point for everyone, configuring a system, and learning over time how to get it the way they like it.


Thanks!      This is the sort of answer I was looking for!      Yes, I know how the /where part of freebsd.org talks about this.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 28, 2018)

I won't go on another Thinkpad rant, but I prefer the ones made around 2007-2008 for my boxen and they can be had for as little as $50 on ebay. You just have to be looking to buy at the right time.

Sometimes that doesn't include a HDD or a battery so you have to watch carefully what you're buying and look for signs of wear when you do. But I know before I buy machines made then are going to be using supported hardware. Nvidia Optimus being the only trouble child. Most of mine are Core2 Duo @ 2.0GHz or above with 4GB RAM minimum and I'm never short on resources during general desktop activities.


----------



## sidetone (May 28, 2018)

Here are a few examples for hardware:

I bought an AMD CPU with GPU cores on it, about 3 years ago. Immediately, I was able to verify that the CPU was usable if the BIOS settings were set properly. The whole time I had to use a separate graphics card for smooth video, or use the VESA driver. It was only until a few days ago that I was able to use the graphics capabilities from that GPU, (without VESA) from their improvements to the drivers on FreeBSD 11-Stable.

I bought a Bluetooth game controller, which could also be used through a USB cable. I was unaware that Bluetooth versions past 2.x were unsupported, and versions 2.0 were poorly supported or unsupported at all, depending on the driver. Its capability through the USB cable, without Bluetooth, worked, but it took a lot of reading conflicting and inadequate documentation trying to test configuring it, and the way to do it is still not standard. Any more recent Bluetooth version capability may take a while, and many don't expect it at all.

Another one is MIDI instruments that don't use USB. I never tried it, but if it is to work, it will work with the sndiod MIDI server and other utilities from audio/sndio. Still, the API to many applications to that server is not ready yet. I also haven't heard of anyone getting it to work with MIDI instruments from FreeeBSD.

In the past, I've had trouble getting a scanning, printing and all-in-one HP device to work. It has worked in the past, and several other times, when I tried to make it work. It takes a lot of interpreting documentation, and sometimes trial-and-error. Removing an option from the Kernel can also prevent functionalities of it from working. Setting up the right X11 fonts is also important, depending on who you're printing for.

Working on something, and putting together notes for others to read, perhaps helps others test out bugs and try out drivers.

I tried to avoid GCC and binutils in the Base system:
GCC could be avoided fairly easily, but not always for ports.
Through a lot of trial and error, by avoiding binutils, I've made my system not upgradable several times. After trying, I still don't have the knowledge to get back to an upgradable system, without fully reinstalling. Right now, I'll settle for binutils.


----------



## kpedersen (May 29, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> I won't go on another Thinkpad rant, but I prefer the ones made around 2007-2008 for my boxen and they can be had for as little as $50 on ebay. You just have to be looking to buy at the right time.



Yes, 2007, 2008 is the sweet spot. I bought a "modern" X1 Carbon 2nd gen and have largely been disappointed with it, the F1-12 keys have been replaced with this stupid touch strip that barely works in FreeBSD *or* Windows, the keys are crap and break quite often and the trackpoint buttons are almost defective.

I can only assume where I went wrong is that a business would never distribute X1 Carbons to their employees. I think even though it is called a Thinkpad, it is still just consumer junk. I will have to do better research next time and go for *the single most boring laptop possible*.

I am likely going to go back to another x61 quite soon (for the same price as a new X1 Carbon UK keyboard) but they *are* old and don't quite have the GPU grunt for sloppy "modern" software.

Why has a "2007 Inspired Thinkpad" manufacturer not started up yet? It is really strange that companies keep on churning out the same old crap. I actually don't quite know what to do in another 10 years if things don't get better haha.


----------



## scottro (May 29, 2018)

The only problem (for my use) with the older machines is the wireless.  I don't know if any of the BSDs give you 802.11ac speed on any card. I know I don't get it on my Intel cards.  As for screen improvements, I admit that if I'm using a laptop to watch video, I'll use Linux on my Yoga's Haswell.  FreeBSD-11.2BETA does support the Haswell (some folks were getting Haswell cards, at least, to work with 11.1, but it never did for me on a yoga2), but I get a better picture with Linux. 

If you're at a place where you're using ethernet (cabled), and super duper graphics aren't that important (such as sshing into servers to manage them, then like others here, I'd probably go with an older Thinkpad.  There's a place, which I can't find right now, the name was something like pcmobility or pctech which has---argh, found it, http://www.tekmobilitypc.com/ at good prices.


----------



## RedPhoenix (May 31, 2018)

sidetone said:


> Here are a few examples for hardware:
> 
> I bought an AMD CPU with GPU cores on it, about 3 years ago. Immediately, I was able to verify that the CPU was usable if the BIOS settings were set properly. The whole time I had to use a separate graphics card for smooth video, or use the VESA driver. It was only until a few days ago that I was able to use the graphics capabilities from that GPU, (without VESA) from their improvements to the drivers on FreeBSD 11-Stable.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've noticed how even the most minute of params can cause things to work or not work at all.      Imagine my happiness when I found out that all I had to do on my FreeBSD install on my Desktop, an HP with an AMD Graphics Card, when all I did in /etc/rc.conf was put 
	
	



```
kld_list="radeonkms"
```
, and voila, my flat-screen T.V. worked with perfect resolution!!      Not to knock Debian or anything, but the Driver had to be installed with apt-get.      Just goes to show that FreeBSD ain't no slouch.      And when Windows was on the same machine, it couldn't display the correct resolution, as it couldn't find the right Driver.   Now, perfect resolution isn't really that important, but it just goes to show that when something is OPEN, it tends to be much better in quality.      But I'm not a fanboy...   When enough RAM is present, Windows does good...      YMMV, and all that, however.


----------



## RedPhoenix (May 31, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> I won't go on another Thinkpad rant, but I prefer the ones made around 2007-2008 for my boxen and they can be had for as little as $50 on ebay. You just have to be looking to buy at the right time.
> 
> Sometimes that doesn't include a HDD or a battery so you have to watch carefully what you're buying and look for signs of wear when you do. But I know before I buy machines made then are going to be using supported hardware. Nvidia Optimus being the only trouble child. Most of mine are Core2 Duo @ 2.0GHz or above with 4GB RAM minimum and I'm never short on resources during general desktop activities.


Yeah, I know what you mean...      Cheap, but oh-so-worth the price.      Also, as far as System resources go, it's mostly a given that ANY FOSS Software and OS tends to be light on resources (even those that, by nature, need more, will be lighter than their proprietary counterparts, usually).


----------



## puretone (Aug 14, 2018)

The biggest hurdle: the thing between the keyboard and where you are sitting.


----------



## xtremae (Aug 14, 2018)

For me it literally was the keyboard which thankfully works just fine with OpenBSD.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 14, 2018)

xtremae That has nothing to do with the question and is off topic on this forum.

I'll answer this old topic, too. In 15 years, the only hardware issue I have ever had is with a Broadcom driver and wifi on an old Compaq laptop. Everything else I've ever used or bought has worked with FreeBSD.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 17, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> xtremae That has nothing to do with the question and is off topic on this forum.
> 
> I'll answer this old topic, too. In 15 years, the only hardware issue I have ever had is with a Broadcom driver and wifi on an old Compaq laptop. Everything else I've ever used or bought has worked with FreeBSD.


Ah yes, Broadcom.      I liken it to Caligula.   Mass murderer of diverse computing.


----------



## ronaldlees (Aug 24, 2018)

Minbari said:


> Most of the time the user!



Heeehehe, hoooheehaw - holding my belly now.  OG, stop now.  Hoho.  Much caffeine here too - hurting now.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 29, 2018)

ronaldlees said:


> Heeehehe, hoooheehaw - holding my belly now.  OG, stop now.  Hoho.  Much caffeine here too - hurting now.


"But the high is worth the pain!" - Tailor Swift, while drinking Caffeine and debugging Java code.      (Lol, no hate for Java. OpenJDK is one of the first things I install in FreeBSD, OpenBSD and Linux.   )


----------



## puretone (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm on a 2017 Dell XPS 9360 (i7-7500U 16GB-DDR3 256GB NVMe) and everything pretty much works out of the box. The Thunderbolt port doesn't like storage devices, but USB Type-C display & charging (both charging the laptop itself or charging a mobile phone from the laptop battery) work just fine... bonus: one less power supply adapter to lug around. The SD Card slot needs a little love, driver refuses to recognize/attach. I disabled the touchscreen (never use it & greasy paw smudges irritate me), along with the webcam (and overkill privacy sticker over the lens) & microphone, in BIOS because reasons. I removed the OEM "killer wireless" nonsense card for rifle target practice & swapped it for a flawless very well supported QCNFA222 Atheros NGFF/M.2 card, incidentally an OEM Dell card found on eBay for the price of peanuts. Synaptics client & loader.conf adjustment and you'll have a fully featured touchpad. Build drm-next-kmod from ports for a glorious display from the "infinity edge" screen. The FN-keys all work, albeit with a few minor xmodmap lines for 2 of the keys, the rest do as they are intended to. Audio with snd_hda works out of the box.
The only gripe and/or hurdle was the OEM-provided UEFI "security" nonsense interfering with my goal(s)...boot not immediately seeing the Windows bootloader, launches a bogus "system restore feature", akin to swimming floaties for babies I presume. This took all of 2 clicks and 25 seconds to straighten out and point it to the FreeBSD efi partition.
Oh and the battery still easily provides 8 to 9 hours on a single full charge, which is insane.


----------



## dexter234 (Oct 7, 2018)

Minbari said:


> Most of the time the user!


I agree with that, I remember when I was fresh to anything Linux, as a newbie i spent hours toiling during installation. I almost gave up.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Oct 13, 2018)

puretone said:


> I'm on a 2017 Dell XPS 9360 (i7-7500U 16GB-DDR3 256GB NVMe) and everything pretty much works out of the box. The Thunderbolt port doesn't like storage devices, but USB Type-C display & charging (both charging the laptop itself or charging a mobile phone from the laptop battery) work just fine... bonus: one less power supply adapter to lug around. The SD Card slot needs a little love, driver refuses to recognize/attach. I disabled the touchscreen (never use it & greasy paw smudges irritate me), along with the webcam (and overkill privacy sticker over the lens) & microphone, in BIOS because reasons. I removed the OEM "killer wireless" nonsense card for rifle target practice & swapped it for a flawless very well supported QCNFA222 Atheros NGFF/M.2 card, incidentally an OEM Dell card found on eBay for the price of peanuts. Synaptics client & loader.conf adjustment and you'll have a fully featured touchpad. Build drm-next-kmod from ports for a glorious display from the "infinity edge" screen. The FN-keys all work, albeit with a few minor xmodmap lines for 2 of the keys, the rest do as they are intended to. Audio with snd_hda works out of the box.
> The only gripe and/or hurdle was the OEM-provided UEFI "security" nonsense interfering with my goal(s)...boot not immediately seeing the Windows bootloader, launches a bogus "system restore feature", akin to swimming floaties for babies I presume. This took all of 2 clicks and 25 seconds to straighten out and point it to the FreeBSD efi partition.
> Oh and the battery still easily provides 8 to 9 hours on a single full charge, which is insane.


Lol, you lucky Daemon.....


----------



## RedPhoenix (Oct 13, 2018)

dexter234 said:


> I agree with that, I remember when I was fresh to anything Linux, as a newbie i spent hours toiling during installation. I almost gave up.


Yeah, for me it was Ubuntu (I know, typical).      What got me frustrated were Repos and WINE and adding i386 as an Arch.      I know the pain, but, once you learn the ropes, and have the right Hardware, *BSD and other Unix/Unix-like Operating Systems can be EXCELLENT.     Also, I had a ton of Mountain Dew.


----------



## puretone (Oct 13, 2018)

RedPhoenix said:


> Yeah, for me it was Ubuntu (I know, typical).      What got me frustrated were Repos and WINE and adding i386 as an Arch.      I know the pain, but, once you learn the ropes, and have the right Hardware, *BSD and other Unix/Unix-like Operating Systems can be EXCELLENT.     Also, I had a ton of Mountain Dew.



BunsenLabs usually works pretty well...and avoid ubuntu.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Oct 17, 2018)

puretone said:


> BunsenLabs usually works pretty well...and avoid ubuntu.


Well, usually it's only Ubuntu that always supports my Hardware, sadly, but it's Linux, so I use it.      Someday, though, I'll get a Laptop running FreeBSD...   SOMEday.....   :\


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 17, 2018)

RedPhoenix said:


> Someday, though, I'll get a Laptop running FreeBSD... SOMEday..... :\


For about five years, I was running FreeBSD on a Compaq laptop from 2007 or so. I have not had a need to have a laptop since that one quit working and I haven't felt the need to buy another to try it on. I do have two Dells on the floor next to me that I keep saying I'm going to put FreeBSD on. I'm just having trouble with motivation with everything going on at the moment.


----------



## puretone (Oct 18, 2018)

RedPhoenix said:


> Well, usually it's only Ubuntu that always supports my Hardware, sadly, but it's Linux, so I use it.      Someday, though, I'll get a Laptop running FreeBSD...   SOMEday.....   :\



It is really not that hard. I got FreeBSD12 on a Dell XPS 9360 with *no* difficulty at all...and I'm not even that advanced of a user. I'm pretty sure I can get it on an XPS 9370 in similar fashion. In all, I now have a super mobile laptop that lasts 8 hours easily and a fully 3D desktop that is light and quick; no Windows 10 headaches, eventhough I can easily swap NVMe drives if hell freezes over and I absolutely have to run Windows (this hasn't happened yet in 2 years).


----------



## dch (Oct 18, 2018)

puretone said:


> It is really not that hard. I got FreeBSD12 on a Dell XPS 9360 with *no* difficulty at all...and I'm not even that advanced of a user. I'm pretty sure I can get it on an XPS 9370 in similar fashion. In all, I now have a super mobile laptop that lasts 8 hours easily and a fully 3D desktop that is light and quick; no Windows 10 headaches, eventhough I can easily swap NVMe drives if hell freezes over and I absolutely have to run Windows (this hasn't happened yet in 2 years).



ditto. my dell XPS13 has been super super sweet. everything works well, apart from the SD card.


----------



## puretone (Oct 18, 2018)

dch said:


> ditto. my dell XPS13 has been super super sweet. everything works well, apart from the SD card.



That SD card slot thing is a minor irritant to me as well. Seems to perhaps be an issue due to it being a PCIe device rather then whatever the heck it is otherwise in slightly older hardware. My old Yoga 2 Pro's SD card slot works without issue despite it being nearly the exact same hardware manufacturer/model, the difference being it is *not* a PCIe device. I have been looking through OpenBSD rtsx driver (works without issue on this XPS) for some clues and/or perhaps a port over to our side of the fence. In the mean time I'm keeping a BaseQi micro SDXC card adapter (specifically for XPS13) in my SD card slot, because reasons.
Recharging the laptop via USB Type-C is such a treat!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Oct 27, 2018)

puretone said:


> It is really not that hard. I got FreeBSD12 on a Dell XPS 9360 with *no* difficulty at all...and I'm not even that advanced of a user. I'm pretty sure I can get it on an XPS 9370 in similar fashion. In all, I now have a super mobile laptop that lasts 8 hours easily and a fully 3D desktop that is light and quick; no Windows 10 headaches, eventhough I can easily swap NVMe drives if hell freezes over and I absolutely have to run Windows (this hasn't happened yet in 2 years).


Yeah, but this Laptop is so new, not even Debian supports it out of the box (and Windows 10 fanboys will WEEP if I tell them that Windows 10 doesn't support this Laptop without needing an Internet connection just to download a WiFi Driver).   Ubuntu has given me zero issues on pretty much any Laptop.   But I wanna' use FreeBSD for more...   Bleh, I've just gotta' find a Laptop that's on the supported Hardware list.      Also, nice streak with not needing Windows!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 27, 2018)

So I took a FreeBSD 11.2 disc, put it in the Dell 1720 I mentioned earlier, and installed FreeBSD without issue in the few minutes all that takes. I didn't have time to go beyond the initial set up and I forgot I lent my router to someone, so I couldn't run updates or check wifi but I saw enough that I know it's now a usable laptop.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 27, 2018)

RedPhoenix said:


> Someday, though, I'll get a Laptop running FreeBSD...   SOMEday.....   :\



Have I mentioned in the last 15 minutes that I have 4 vintage Thinkpads running FreeBSD and 2 OpenBSD? Or that I paid $50 each for the 2 T61's running FreeBSD? A Sony and Gateway/Acer clone running FreeBSD too, but who's counting...

I couldn't remember. I'm using my T400 with Intel Core2 Duo P8600 @ 2.40GHz, 8GB RAM, 250 GB Western Digital Scorpio Black HDD @ 7200RPM and Harley Quinn keeps looking at me.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Oct 31, 2018)

I notice most of the posts are about laptops - just to throw in a desktop, my 2010 (?) HP z800 workstation is flawless under FreeBSD, with the exception of the new video hardware I have thrown at it. It still works, I have just have no visible TTYs and have to type blind...another topic much discussed and can only be solved by more modern hardware...

I do not like laptops at all so the only one I have ( for work) is a windows laptop, because it's my company laptop and I have no choice...

And like an idiot, I just realized this is a laptop thread. Shame on me for viewing "new posts" and not paying attention to the section title...


----------



## puretone (Oct 31, 2018)

RedPhoenix said:


> (and Windows 10 fanboys will WEEP if I tell them that Windows 10 doesn't support this Laptop without needing an Internet connection just to download a WiFi Driver).



Not if you are a total nerd and slip-stream the WiFi (and others) drivers into a custom Windows 10 USB install image... 



Trihexagonal said:


> Have I mentioned in the last 15 minutes that I have 4 vintage Thinkpads running FreeBSD and 2 OpenBSD?



I see your Thinkpads and raise you 1 Mac mini G4. The damned thing just won't die... and runs FreeBSD without complaint.



Sevendogsbsd said:


> my 2010 (?) HP z800 workstation is flawless under FreeBSD, with the exception of the new video hardware I have thrown at it. It still works, I have just have no visible TTYs and have to type blind...
> .



If you don't mind using an NVidia product & its proprietary drivers, you might want to look at a GeForce GT 1030. It is fanless, silent and as an added bonus, will cure you of your blindness!


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Oct 31, 2018)

puretone said:


> Not if you are a total nerd and slip-stream the WiFi (and others) drivers into a custom Windows 10 USB install image...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Geforce 1030 is an Nvidia card, how is that diff than my Geforce 1050? [apologize, realize you didn't know this...] I am dropping Nvidia entirely and moving to the chip based Intel HD series. Nuff said, don't want to hijack the thread...


----------



## puretone (Nov 3, 2018)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> A Geforce 1030 is an Nvidia card, how is that diff than my Geforce 1050? [apologize, realize you didn't know this...] I am dropping Nvidia entirely and moving to the chip based Intel HD series. Nuff said, don't want to hijack the thread...



The keywords I meant to point out: "fanless GPU" that performs admirably in nearly all situations, without hassle and one or two fans less to make a nuisance of themselves, and would keep your formidable z800 very useful.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Nov 4, 2018)

Without wandering too far off topic, and to give a b it of background, no Nvidia CPU (fan or not) works in my z800 at a TTY because the display immediately sleeps. Thread 63156 This is probably a combination of displayport, my monitor, and the video card. Moving away from Nvidia and using on-chip video from Intel. The z800 will be pulling headless duty as a ports-mgmt/poudriere  build server. I don't game on this box so the Intel video will be fine because it supports 3440x1440. This way I can put these big Xeons and my 96GB to full use


----------



## RedPhoenix (Nov 25, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> Have I mentioned in the last 15 minutes that I have 4 vintage Thinkpads running FreeBSD and 2 OpenBSD? Or that I paid $50 each for the 2 T61's running FreeBSD? A Sony and Gateway/Acer clone running FreeBSD too, but who's counting...
> 
> I couldn't remember. I'm using my T400 with Intel Core2 Duo P8600 @ 2.40GHz, 8GB RAM, 250 GB Western Digital Scorpio Black HDD @ 7200RPM and Harley Quinn keeps looking at me.
> 
> View attachment 5460


That is seriously the BEST Desktop setup I have seen in AGES.      Any skiddie looking at that would pee themselves in jealousy.   :3   But man, you've got quite a digital lab there.      It's likely "secure by default!"


----------



## RedPhoenix (Nov 25, 2018)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> Without wandering too far off topic, and to give a b it of background, no Nvidia CPU (fan or not) works in my z800 at a TTY because the display immediately sleeps. Thread 63156 This is probably a combination of displayport, my monitor, and the video card. Moving away from Nvidia and using on-chip video from Intel. The z800 will be pulling headless duty as a ports-mgmt/poudriere  build server. I don't game on this box so the Intel video will be fine because it supports 3440x1440. This way I can put these big Xeons and my 96GB to full use


Yeah, even on Linux, Nvidia sometimes complain about falling off the Bus...   Talk about throwing one under the bus!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Nov 25, 2018)

puretone said:


> Not if you are a total nerd and slip-stream the WiFi (and others) drivers into a custom Windows 10 USB install image...
> 
> 
> Ah yes...      Customizing a Windows 10 ISO...      But I wonder about the legality of such a thing...   Well, it's Microsoft, so I wouldn't be surprised.   :\


----------



## puretone (Dec 8, 2018)

I can't imagine why it would be "illegal", OEMs do it all the time, if I'm not mistaken the Enterprise ISO still provides the deployment tools to slipstream. You could do it the hard way and simply add the drivers separately from a USB stick during Win 10 Install. Installing Win7 / Win8 from USB3 is a different animal altogether, but can be slipstreamed too.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Dec 10, 2018)

puretone said:


> I can't imagine why it would be "illegal", OEMs do it all the time, if I'm not mistaken the Enterprise ISO still provides the deployment tools to slipstream. You could do it the hard way and simply add the drivers separately from a USB stick during Win 10 Install. Installing Win7 / Win8 from USB3 is a different animal altogether, but can be slipstreamed too.


Wow, that's me: missing the obvious...   And I program in C and other Programming Languages.   Missing the obvious is dangerous in this line of work.


----------



## puretone (Dec 22, 2018)

RedPhoenix said:


> Wow, that's me: missing the obvious...   And I program in C and other Programming Languages.   Missing the obvious is dangerous in this line of work.



Humans, being human, are fallible and thus prone to make mistakes...because we are only human; which indeed makes us all dangerous in any line of work


----------



## RedPhoenix (Dec 23, 2018)

puretone said:


> Humans, being human, are fallible and thus prone to make mistakes...because we are only human; which indeed makes us all dangerous in any line of work


Yeah, good point.


----------



## puretone (Jan 2, 2019)

RedPhoenix said:


> Yeah, good point.



Case in point:
Take any average kid borne out of rape in, lets say, 2011 Raqqa, Syria. This child will only have known vicious degenerate levels of evil brutality levied upon his fellow human beings, for arbitrary reasons. Assuming he's survived a madrassa with only moderate levels of institutional child rape by the "teachers" (this is normal in madrassas, so much for piety). Give said child access to an AK-47, lifted from a weeks-old corpse, found randomly...or thru the investigative pursuit of "WTF is that awful smell?!". His fellow dead murderous criminal, with whom he identifies having never been exposed to Tonka trucks / video games / football / the playground (or in my case tropical beaches full of Argentinian, Colombian & Venezuelan girls' thong-squadrons -highly recommended-), is the only thing he knows. Indoctrinated in daesh-branded "everything is evil therefore kill everything, because reasons", you end up with a child who does not think twice about unloading a clip of AK-47 rounds at anything that moves.
This narrative is by no means rare. Lord Of The Flies incarnated.
Incidentally, this also exposes another aspect of the human experience: we tend towards herding, like our bovine compatriots.

The astute among you will have noticed similarities from decades ago, in one of the most brutal genocides know to mankind, in western & eastern Africa.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jan 2, 2019)

pkg broken

entropy at boot

kernel issues, for boot

btx

pkg missmatch

freebsd-update with upgrade not working

upgrade to >12 and >13 and broken system

(...)


----------

